# Celeste and meteor shower CLOSED



## GreenBacon (Jun 4, 2020)

Celeste, meteor shower, and kicks. Able Sisters is open.  I also have a small selection of real and fake art I will be selling from my storage for 6 nmt each. Art is first come first served so I will not be posting an inventory list. Please reply and I will DM dodo code. Please leave through airport.
No entry fee but tips appreciated


----------



## helbels (Jun 4, 2020)

i’d like to come if that’s alright!


----------



## willower (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello, I’m interested. I’m Emily from Willow.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Id like to come!


----------



## biksoka (Jun 4, 2020)

Interested in the meteor shower (is there an entry fee or are you looking for anything for tip?


----------



## GreenBacon (Jun 4, 2020)

biksoka said:


> Interested in the meteor shower (is there an entry fee or are you looking for anything for tip?



Lol sorry forgot that part no entry fee


----------



## doetothelindsay (Jun 4, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Lindsay from Republic


----------



## SarahSays (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi there! I’d love to come! Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## Buffi (Jun 4, 2020)

I would like to come visit if you’re still open


----------



## Vadim (Jun 4, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Might buy some art again!


----------



## Griff (Jun 4, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## R00T (Jun 4, 2020)

I'd like to visit


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2020)

would love to come if there's still room


----------



## acnhnik (Jun 4, 2020)

hi can i visit please!? nina from dustyvillee


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello! I'm interested!


----------



## kookey (Jun 4, 2020)

I’d love to come for meteor shower, whenever you have the room to squeeze me in. Fia from Suncoast


----------



## GreenBacon (Jun 4, 2020)

I had a communication error going to reset and send out codes again


----------



## Restin (Jun 4, 2020)

May I join the queue pls? Thx!


----------



## Glockachu (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi would I be able to come see celeste?


----------



## Tenocht (Jun 4, 2020)

Still open? Would like to go for the meteor shower.


----------



## GreenBacon (Jun 4, 2020)

Tenocht said:


> Still open? Would like to go for the meteor shower.


Yep still open it's going to be a little wait for others to get some wishes I appreciate your patience


----------



## kyasarin (Jun 4, 2020)

i would like to come if its still open please


----------



## samticore (Jun 4, 2020)

I'd love to come by if I can!


----------

